# scioto river fishing



## bigcatfisher (Jun 17, 2010)

Any1 fish the scioto river anywhere in Columbus for bigger cats?


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

sure do. haha


----------



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

X2!! Big cats can be caught all over the Columbus area. Do some searching on the sight and you will figure it out. Good luck!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

YES....just get out there and you will find some


----------

